# New House/Dog Door



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello All!

My husband and I are in the process of buying a new house, which we anticipate moving into in early April. One of the major reasons we picked this house is because it has a big yard that Fitz can play in. However, we will also likely be doing away with our dog walker once we move because of said yard (it's fenced in). Part of this process will be training Fitz to use the dog door when he needs to go outside and we aren't home. Does anyone have any experience with this and any tips on the best way to train him? 

I anticipate something like using treats/toys to lure him through with the flap held up and then with the flap down and then during his regular pottying times, but any recommendations that anyone has would be very much appreciated! Also with acclimating him to the new house in general.

Thanks!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

I wouldn't use a dog door when no one was home. There are dangers even with a fenced yard.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

NickieTwo said:


> I wouldn't use a dog door when no one was home. There are dangers even with a fenced yard.


I agree.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

My sister has two Shelties and has used a dog door very successfully for years. She loves it. She feels very comfortable leaving them for a few hours when she is not around. I think there are dangers outside, but of course, there are dangers inside as well. Sometimes it's hard to find a balance. I do not use a dog door, because Sheba is quite small and we have hawks and owls in the area. On the other hand, I don't put her on a leash when she potties in the yard. I do go outside with her and keep an eye out for predators.


----------



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

So, we've decided what to do about the dog door, etc., but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about how to introduce Fitz to the new house without overwhelming him? We'll have about 8 days of overlap between the new and old place, so he'll have the opportunity to go a few times before it's final, but is there anything that we should try to ease him into it or anything like that?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lcarp1457 said:


> So, we've decided what to do about the dog door, etc., but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about how to introduce Fitz to the new house without overwhelming him? We'll have about 8 days of overlap between the new and old place, so he'll have the opportunity to go a few times before it's final, but is there anything that we should try to ease him into it or anything like that?


We moved when our guys were 8 and 9 years old and they adjusted just fine. We also furnished it with all new furniture, bringing nothing from the old house other than their beds and that didn't seem to phase them either. It was their first introduction to a long stairway, as well, as we moved from a one story home to a two story. They also took to those very easily and were soon flying up and down without issues. When I think about it now, I cringe. Don't know how they didn't have crash landings.

You mentioned that you will have an 8 day overlap where he'll have the opportunity to visit. We had our new home built which took about six months or so and when it was in its final stages, we brought the boys down to explore the new house, as well as the neighborhood. Don't know it this helped, but it certainly didn't harm.

I think your little guy should do just fine, as he will be with you and I think that's what matters most to them. We are their world!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Go to petdoors.com and type "training" into the search.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've moved a couple of times with Emmie and she didn't have any issues. However, I take her outside our home and neighborhood almost everyday so she's used to being in a lot of different places, which may be why this was a non-issue for us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We haven't moved with Kodi,but he has gone on vacation to new places with us a number of times and has had absolutely no problem adjusting. He seems to feel that wherever we are is "home".


----------

